# pulsar turbo kit



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Well Iam about to purchase an sr20, hopefully within this week. I want turbo so bad. Has anybody run this setup: the hotshots turbo kit for the t28 turbo. I mean I really want to know is, do I need to get the jwt ecu for this setup. I just want like 250 whp.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, get the JWT ECU. Actually if you get the full Hotshot kit, I believe the JWT ECU is included.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

engine management is one of the most important parts of a turbo car. the JWT is basically plug and play.....not plug and pray like others.


----------

